# Looking for a good Gunsmith in or near McDonough, GA.



## sqdog542 (Nov 8, 2011)

Hey guys, does anyone on this forum know of a good gunsmith in the McDonough, Ga area? Im looking to have my rifle refinished (re-blued & stock refinished) after deer season is over. Please help me out if you can. Thanks!
                                                                                         John


----------



## Gunplumber Mike (Nov 9, 2011)

You might want to check to see if the local smith does his own work or farms it out.  Most farm out bluing work.  It might be cheaper to go directly to a service specializing in refinish work.


----------



## Richard P (Nov 12, 2011)

If you consider Fayetteville in the McDonough area------Roger Ferrell.   A craftsman and an artist.


----------



## safebuilder (Nov 13, 2011)

I know Danny at Gables in Douglasville does bluing at his shop


----------



## 8pointduck (Nov 13, 2011)

p-m sent


----------

